
Python FAQ: Descriptors - easonchan42
http://me.veekun.com/blog/2012/05/23/python-faq-descriptors/
======
j_baker
Descriptors are among the blackest of Python's black magic, but they serve a
very useful purpose. Thanks for helping to make them easier to understand.

~~~
lucian1900
An interesting usage of descriptors not mentioned in the article are bound
methods, which turn Class.function(self, x) into instance.method(x).

